# Yellowfin Tuna



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

We are gonna try and hit the rigs starting in may again as we've done for the last three years hopefully the sharks wont be so bad like last year and didnt have a problem at all the year before.Hopefully we will start getting some good reports soon. Heres some video of lst two trips.

http://youtu.be/jqTLixXC89k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUpMzYp2nMQ


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope the sharks are thinned out also. Never caught a shark trolling 200 yards off the rig before until last year LOL.
It's getting close to the right time to hammer em.
Good luck to all of ya'll in the upcoming year. Its funny how your video sounds like mine do with my girlfriend on the boat tuna fishing
I have to add music LOL!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice videos.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*sharks*

We've had them leave nothing but heads when jigging but like you say last year we had to pick up and move from the Ram Powell or wouldve likely run out of trolling rigs and then at our last stop 2nd day we managed 2 tuna but the sharks were bad again way out from the rig.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice work stranger. Still haven't taken my boat to the rigs. I couldn't shake the swordfish bug last year. Boat headed towards the spur on every overnight trip.
Planning on a few rig trips this year.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for this video! Catch em up!


----------

